

GroupAhead (YC W15) – Building dedicated mobile apps for real-life groups - jfrumar
http://techcrunch.com/2015/02/04/groupahead-gives-member-based-organizations-their-own-mobile-app/

======
DTE
I've been testing their app and its great for what it was designed to do --
giving orgs their own app for internal communication. Congrats to the
GroupAhead team!

~~~
brianglick
Thanks, DTE!

